# Yenko Nova



## RVT1K (Sep 17, 2021)

I didn't get to talk with the owner to find out if this is the real-deal or just a clone.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice shot. If it were the "real deal" and mine, I would be restoring it instead of racing it.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 17, 2021)

-

Good panning… good result!


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 18, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot. If it were the "real deal" and mine, I would be restoring it instead of racing it.



I would consider it too valuable to race if it were real and mine. But the web is full of videos of people wadding up all kinds of very valuable stuff like Lambos.


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 18, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Good panning… good result!



Thanks. I like the way the NHRA banner is in the shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice action shot!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 20, 2021)

Great looking gas guzzler.  I love a good gas guzzler.


----------

